# fave color apbt?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i know color has pretty much nothing to do with nething. but i know it is not a crime to preffer some colors over others. so what is your fave color apbt?

here is a list of my fave colors to see on an apbt.

#1 definately black brindle
#2 brown brindle
#3 fawn
#4 a deep red.

OH cant forget reg black and white!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I think there is an old thread on this already. I'll look for it in a second.

LOL well since I have an APBT rainbow so to speak; it is easier for me to tell you what I don't really like...

When looking at a litter with all things being equal LOL which it pretty much never is... than I'd take a better look at the color. I like deep rich color no matter what the actual color happens to be and good overall pigment.

Not to say there are not some beautiful dogs with the below or that I would not own one, but it is not my preference. Everything to me is about the total individual dog.

I am not a fan of overly dilute washed out colors. You know the ones that don't really fit any of the color charts because there has been too much dilute breeding done. 
Ex: 
- the blues that almost look fawn or brown
- light blues
- those nose colors that are sort of between colors

I also am not a fan of blue fawn/ fawn bluies, (depending on the registry what the color is called), even when they have decent pigment.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

white(that's what my 1st pit was RIP)
fawn
black
but i will take any color if the dog is what i'm looking for


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

1st brindle mahogany or black.
2nd Deep Black
3rd Red/white Rednose
4th Deep Deep Blue


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

*RRRRED!* with a black mask


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

BRINDLE WITH A BLACK MASK


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOL


----------



## rell28303 (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Dark Brown
2. Blue fawn
3. Any solid color


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

1.Blue Fawn
2.Blue and White
3.Fawn


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Fawn
Blue Fawn
Dark Red Brindle (like Ivy)
Blue
Red


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

blue brindle
mohogany brindle
red brindle
red
blue
white
oh and dave this is for you


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Black brindle, red brindle, fawn brindle, fawn with black mask, red with black mask, and red dogs...

I like blues, but are not my first choice. However I have to say I love the markings on my new little pup so blue brindle may be on my list sometime in the future


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


>


chumps such a good lookin boy! :woof:


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

#1. Blue like a dark blue almost black
#2. Black no white
#3. red white chest patch.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im a Ga Bulldog man, BLACK AND RED!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

black and white
i wouldnt mind a buckskin doggeh
and also a nice red would be yummay 

but i like all colors


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use to be a brindle lover and have just about every color of brindle but as I got into conformation I have changed my mind. Brindles are very hard to see muscle definition in the ring so I am starting to like sold color dogs, but any color is beautiful!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

RED/Red, Chocolate/red, and Reverse Blue Brindle


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I use to be a brindle lover and have just about every color of brindle but as I got into conformation I have changed my mind. *Brindles are very hard to see muscle definition* in the ring so I am starting to like sold color dogs, but any color is beautiful!


yeah that's why in that one thread about showing ribs i said at a certain angle in a certain light LOL cuz i can see the tone, but the different colors kinda plays tricks on the eyes!

but i can tell you like brindle.. the old man on the yard is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks SD, yeah I fell in love with brindles with him but I will try to stay away from them in the future but if a nice one comes along them I guess color doesn't matter. Now that I said I do not want brindles watch my whole litter be brindle! :hammer: I may have jinxed myself!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

My favorite colors are white with any color patches, black and white, chocolate, red, and blue fawn.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks SD, yeah I fell in love with brindles with him but I will try to stay away from them in the future but if a nice one comes along them I guess color doesn't matter. Now that I said I do not want brindles watch my whole litter be brindle! :hammer: I may have jinxed myself!!


that is EXACTLY what will happen! Siren will do it on purpose. Promise!!! LOL.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally love a dark-coated dog, I've had black brindle, and seal/white, I've had a red/white red-nose, a white/chocolate, a white red-nose, and a buckskin w/black mask... I'm a sucker for a dark dog, but if the dog's personality fits me, then regardless of the color, I'll bring 'em home! But, if I had to go off color alone.. I'd take a black or seal, or a nice brindle or a rich red or chocolate! I've not owned a blue, but wouldn't mind it, at least once!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> RED/Red, Chocolate/red, and Reverse Blue Brindle


Ok what the heck is reverse blue brindle does any one have a pic?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

vdubbinya said:


> blue brindle
> mohogany brindle
> red brindle
> red
> ...


Very awesome Shane! is his name really Chump?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Pit Bull Terriers Breeder - Razor's Edge bloodline 
hova is "revese blue brindle" it says is that what you ment reddoggy?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Probably Blue. or blue with white.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

fawn 
black 
always love a white face ,chest, with really sharp solid lines.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

blue brindle
white
blue fawn
white w/ any color patching


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I love Fawn and red! I think Marty's Lil Bit's color is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

<~~~~~~ what ever it is that Bougie is called....white with brindle patches??? HaaHaaa, just because Iz loves him sooooo!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> I love Fawn and red! I think Marty's Lil Bit's color is GORGEOUS!!


I second that but its not her color I like!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ANY Color with white that is flashy. Big patches of color or white! ESPECIALLY colored body with all white head! 

Chocolate

Blue Brindle

Blue Fawn

Champagne

red

red brindle

black


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Pit Bull Terriers Breeder - Razor's Edge bloodline
> hova is "revese blue brindle" it says is that what you ment reddoggy?


Not uh. That dog is gorgeous and all, but I'm not even sure he's blue. I mean, like Megan's dog with the striping being the exact opposite. Lotta pit bull ppl don't see rev brindle as a real color though, much like "trindle".


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol alright. it was the only one I found on google. thanks for the schoolin on the trindle i mean rev brindle


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

redog said:


> Very awesome Shane! is his name really Chump?


haha yes its really chump  u dont like the name bro???


----------

